# Pictures of the scaley things...



## Floof (Apr 5, 2011)

Still working on getting back into tortoises... But in the meantime, here's pictures of the current zoo!

First up: Man Ray, my little beardie boy. Here he is in a rare good mood...





Here's a shot of his current enclosure. You can see him brooding on the far right, complete with black beard... Poor guy's just been a bundle of nerves and hormones since last fall, when he discovered girls exist!





Second we have Blossom. Little female beardie with a total Napoleon complex. She's incredibly feisty. Sort of a refreshing change from the other two beardies, who are the typical "so tame it's ridiculous"...









Buttercup... A big girl, but so docile and unobtrusive it's insane! A good example of the term "Gentle Giant"... 








Her enclosure...





On to the snakes! Here's Mallie, my Anery corn snake, and first ever reptile. This pic is from about a month ago. She had just finished eating literally out of my hands (since her feeding bin had been commandeered and repurposed into a hatchling tub).









Toby, my little San Diego Gopher snake...




I really need to get an updated full-body pic of him. He's grown so much since this photo, taken last November...





Then are the two new additions, two male Corn Snake hatchlings. One is an Amel ("albino") and the other is a Snow. They're both still nameless right now...
Here's the snow:





As for the Amel... The only pic I have of him right now is a feeding pic, and I'm not interested in the ridiculously "big deal" snake feeding pics seem to cause around here... So instead I'll hotlink it.
To the incredibly squeamish: Don't look if you don't want to see the back half of a pre-killed pinky mouse. 
http://iherp.com/Gallery/90332/61286_131448_Large_gjyKEJBDcY7m.jpg

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

Bearded dragons are so cool, thanks for sharing the photo's!!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 5, 2011)

Love your dragons, I am planning on getting my first soon.


----------



## Angi (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful Dragon. Toby looks like something I would find in my yard.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## Isa (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful reptile family


----------



## terryo (Apr 5, 2011)

All your pets are beautiful, but that first little beardie...Man Ray...I love him the best.


----------



## Floof (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

Angi-- He probably is, lol! San Diego gophers are native to SoCal... Specifically, according to californiaherps.com, "from the south coast in Santa Barbara County south on the inland side of the mountain ranges to Baja California." I'm looking forward to the chance to see some wild "Tobies" if/when I get the chance to visit my aunt&uncle in LA.


----------



## Angi (Apr 5, 2011)

They look so much like rattlers and even act like them that they have scared me. I don't remember seeing any last year. I had 1 Ca King, a couple racing stiped snakes and a rattler when my son was home alone  I had to call the nieghbor to .......take care of it. If you get down to San Diego I have great hiking trails ( and they are infested with snakes) right outside my back yard and all around the community I live in.


----------



## Angi (Apr 5, 2011)

They look so much like rattlers and even act like them that they have scared me. I don't remember seeing any last year. I had 1 Ca King, a couple racing stiped snakes and a rattler when my son was home alone  I had to call the nieghbor to .......take care of it. If you get down to San Diego I have great hiking trails ( and they are infested with snakes) right outside my back yard and all around the community I live in.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pics Taylor. I love that the beardies are outside in the sun for some of those pics. So good for them. I find at least two dozens gopher snakes around here every year. I always catch them up and put them down gopher holes. The wild ones here seldom try to bite when you pick them up.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the beardie pics  Your snakes are gorgeous too!


----------



## Floof (Apr 5, 2011)

Angi-- Yep, they sure do a good rattlesnake impression! We have some juvenile red Bull snakes at the store who'll go into "Look at me! I'm big, bad, and venomous!" mode if you so much as look at them wrong. Tail rattling, open-mouth hissing, the whole nine yards! It's adorable when they're still too small to do any real damage.

Tom, thanks for the comment! I hear the bull snakes in CO are pretty laid back, too; my sister lives in Pueblo and likes to tell me about how you can drive down a dirt road on summer mornings/evenings and find a dozen bull snakes, and about how you can stop and pick up almost any of those bulls without so much as a hiss. There's another herping trip--I mean, "family visit" I need to make. 

I do try to get the beardies out whenever I have spare time and it's nice out... We actually took Man Ray hiking one day a week ago. He sat on my shoulder just soaking up the sun the entire time.  It sure does perk them up, too!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice bearded dragons!
There always nice to look at


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------

